# Probleme Mail et envoi avec SMTP Orange depuis maj Snow



## kirkmc (28 Août 2009)

Depuis la maj de Snow, je ne peux pas envoyer des mails par le smtp.orange.fr, ni pour mon compte Orange, ni pour un autre compte pour lequel je l'utilise comme serveur de mail sortant. Chaque fois que j'essaye un envoi, j'ai le suivant dans Console:


8/28/09 1:55:20 PM	Mail[5219]	*** Assertion failure in -[ComposeBackEnd setAccount:], /SourceCache/Mail/Mail-1075/Compose.subproj/ComposeBackEnd.m:1522
ComposeBackEnd does not support explicitly setting an account
(
	0   Message                             0x00007fff80994880 -[MFAssertionHandler _handleFailureWithPreamble:description:arguments:] + 137
	1   Message                             0x00007fff809947e5 -[MFAssertionHandler handleFailureInMethodbject:file:lineNumber:description:] + 220
	2   Mail                                0x00000001001442ec 0x0 + 4296295148
	3   Foundation                          0x00007fff816ed722 _NSSetObjectValueAndNotify + 258
	4   Mail                                0x00000001001428da 0x0 + 4296288474
	5   CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff8259635c __invoking___ + 140
	6   CoreFoundation                      0x00007fff8259622d -[NSInvocation invoke] + 141
	7   Message                             0x00007fff807d80aa -[ThrowingInvocationOperation main] + 31
	8   Message                             0x00007fff807d79ea -[_MFInvocationOperation main] + 275
	9   Foundation                          0x00007fff816fa11a -[__NSOperationInternal start] + 673
	10  Foundation                          0x00007fff816f9dd8 ____startOperations_block_invoke_2 + 99
	11  libSystem.B.dylib                   0x00007fff836c9dc7 _dispatch_call_block_and_release + 15
	12  libSystem.B.dylib                   0x00007fff836a8341 _dispatch_worker_thread2 + 231
	13  libSystem.B.dylib                   0x00007fff836a7c80 _pthread_wqthread + 353
	14  libSystem.B.dylib                   0x00007fff836a7b1d start_wqthread + 13
)



Suis-je la seule personne avec ce probleme? L'envoi avec un Mac sous 10.5 ne pose aucun probleme...


----------



## Roland.helie (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème que vous, je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux. Je viens d'appeler la hotline de Orange. Au téléphone, nous avons vérifié que ma messagerie Orange fonctionnait sur Internet. Pour m'aider à régler ce problème de paramétrage de mail 4, il m'ont demandé si je voulais être appelé par un technicien. facturation de l'aide : 29 euros. Du jamais vu ! J'ai refusé bien entendu, mais ne parviens pas à envoyer de message. C'est la galère Help, I need some help !
Fernet branca


----------



## Zuyd (29 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Est ce à cause de SL, j'en doute.
Chez Orange également, toutes mes boîtes mails Orange déconnent, sur mes 3 macs (non encore SL) depuis 48h, alors que je n'ai fait aucune manip sur mes ordis. Mes autres boîtes mails fonctionnent sans problème.
Donc à voir du côté d'Orange...
Amicalement


----------



## kirkmc (29 Août 2009)

Voir ce fil pour la solution:

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/snowleopard-mail-274762.html


----------



## gcharon (1 Septembre 2009)

Ca semble bien être un problème snow.
Avec le port 25 forcé, ça remarche chez moi.
Merci pour vos infos


----------



## pimpin (1 Septembre 2009)

C'est de fait un bud de snow. Il faut faire la manip suivante  pour que les envois foncionne
Dans compte/serveur d'envoi (smtp), dérouler la liste et choisir "modifier la liste des serveurs smtp".
Dans cet onglet avancé, sélectionner "utiliser le port personnalisé" et taper "25" puis OK et enregistrer.

Le problème est que cela ne s'enregistre pas. Cela fonctionne mais il faut refaire la manip à chaque fois. 
Pourrquoi ce bug ne concerne qu'Orange ? Mystère.
Quelqu'un a til une soluce plus perenne ?


----------



## jean.d (2 Septembre 2009)

J'ai eu moi même le problème d'envoi de courrier lors de la mise à jour Tiger -> Snow Leopard.
Dans le même temps j'ai pu vérifier qu'un autre mac sour Tiger marchait bien.

La solution indiquée ci dessus de forcer le port 25 a très bien marché pour moi.
J'ai quitté et relancé Mail.app et la configuration a été conservée.

Pour mémoire, 
(Menu) Mail >> Préférences >> (Onglet) Comptes >> Serveur d'envoi SMTP -> (Menu déroulant) Modifier la liste des serveurs >> (Onglet) Avancé >> (Bouton) Utiliser le port personnalisé et (Champs Texte) "25"

Pourquoi ce problème toucherait principalement wanadoo/orange ?
Il est possible que Mail.app essaie d'abord les ports 465 et 587 avant 25 et que cela génère une erreur avec Orange alors que ces ports sont ouvert chez d'autres fournisseurs.
Juste une hypothèse.

Cordialement

Jean


----------



## myapple (3 Septembre 2009)

Merci Jean pour ces infos très clairement exposées. (ce qui est rare dans les forums)
C'est très didactique. BRAVO. Mon problème est résolu alors que je cherchais depuis des mois une solution (car ce problème de mail est récurrent : La solution fastidieuse avec des pertes de données que j'utilisais avant était de supprimer mes bal et de les recréer)
UN PETIT MOT SPÉCIAL POUR ORANGE : 9 téléopérateurs sur 10 sont mal formés et donc totalement INCOMPÉTENTS


----------



## RubenM (9 Septembre 2009)

bonjour ,
après renseignement à la hot , des grandes maintenances affecte nos mail , il faut passer en port 25 pour le smtp orange et tout sera parfait en ce qui me concerne le souci est oublié depuis hier matin d'ailleurs après mon téléphone avec la Hot d'APPLE.
cordialement;


----------

